# Frogging & Herping With Ryan Harvey



## Acrochordus (Jan 4, 2010)

Well me and my family went up to the Mid North Coast the other week and i finally got to meet Ryan Harvey, some off you's might know him as ryanharvey1993 or jamesf55 or Mrgoodspeed, here are some of the herps and frogs i found with Ryan and on offer occassions.

First i will start of with the Herps that were at the property that i stayed at, all up i saw 4 Jacky Dragons _Amphibolurus muricatus_ they are very common were i stayed. Only bothered to get pictures of this guy because he was the most copperative.






















Also got a picture of one of more than couple Eastern Stiped Skinks _Ctenotus robustus_ that were running in the front yard.






My dad found a Blackish Blind Snake _Ramphotyphlops nigrescens _under a rock in the front yard, he spewed on my dad as you can see in the first picture, he must have been eating the ant larvae.











They were all the reptiles i found were i stayed.

Then me and Ryan whent out and checked some of his tin, we didn't find any snakes, but we did found 2 other Eastern Stiped Skinks _Ctenotus robustus_ and a Baby Jacky Dragon _Amphibolurus muricatus_. Here are the pictures.





















The whole time i was up there the weather was soo bad, every day it rained soo it wasen't the best weather to find stuff, but me and Ryan whent frogging one night at one of his spots were he goes night herping allot.

We got to spot, it was raining abitt but the frogs were going of, we were having trouble with driving because all the frogs were jumping on and of the road. We stopped at this spot and straight away i spotted this Marsh Snake _Hemiaspis signata_ in a little puddle, i was quiet happy to see a Marsh Snake since i dont really see them down my area. Here are the pictures.





















At the same spot we found the Marsh Snake, there were heaps of Red Eyed Green Tree Frogs _Litoria chloris _, every metre or so there would be another one, Ryan said this is the most hes has seen at this spot here are the pictures.
















We moved on to another spot were there is allot of Great Barred Frogs _Mixophyes fasciolatus_ as Ryan said, we got there and they were going off, i got pictures of this specimen.
















When it comes to frogs, i really do neglect them allot, since i dont find them as interesting as reptiles are. These are some of the names of the others frogs we saw on the night. But i didn't get pictures.

Litoria chloris 
Litoria fallax 
Litoria dentata
Litoria peroni 
Litoria revelata 
Litoria tyleri 
Limnodynastes peroni
Mixophyes fasciolatus 
Uperoleia fusca

We then moved onto the spot were Ryan finds a specie of leaf tailed geckos called _Saltuarius moritzi_. We got there and whent for a walk, but we were unsuccessful in finding any off them, but we did come across a Crayfish walking along the track, i didn't get pictures but Ryan did look at his thread it's called Frogging, contains a reptile picture.

So that was the end of the night, i really enjoyed myself getting out looking for stuff and i have to do this more often down my way.

Also pictures of Peron's Tree Frog _Litoria peronii_ that were hanging around were i stayed and also a picture of a Rocket Frog _Litoria nasuta_ and an eel that was in the dam.


























Thats all the stuff i found while up at the Mid North Coast.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## itbites (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 4, 2010)

itbites said:


> Great pics!


Thanks itbites!!!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics Acro, looks like a top trip.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tonksy said:


> Great pics Acro, looks like a top trip.


Thanks mate, yeah it was great to go Herping somewhere different.
Tim.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 4, 2010)

nice pictures Tim, looks like a good little trip!


----------

